# CL Laugh of the Day-The Gear



## dougand3

*Poulan P3314 for parts - $30 (Hartselle)*
Have a Poulan P3314 chainsaw. Crank shaft broke and tried welding it back but that didn't work. Could replace crank shaft and make a usable saw or use for parts. Engine runs. Complete saw, all parts included. $30. 






Even if weld was successful, I'd think extra weight and imbalance would destroy bearings and seals quickly.
And I wouldn't give $30 if it was in pristine running condition.


----------



## KD0AXS

I want to know what he did to kill it. I have one that I bought new about 10 years ago. It's been abused and neglected like a red headed stepchild and it refuses to die.


----------



## dougand3

Maybe he had the saw below the tailgate and dropped a BIG round on the clutch? Clutch/sprocket cover is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## bmblank

Crank shaft is broken, but engine runs????


----------



## jatoxico

KD0AXS said:


> I want to know what he did to kill it. I have one that I bought new about 10 years ago. It's been abused and neglected like a red headed stepchild and it refuses to die.


Apparently you don't know how to abuse your equipment. And at the same time this guy wants you to buy stuff he's had his hands on.


----------



## dougand3

bmblank said:


> Crank shaft is broken, but engine runs????


I bet it's broken just on the clutch tip side. Rod and bearing are intact.


----------



## dougand3

I'll bet 80% of people selling on CL misspell Poulan. And it's right in front of him/her in BIG LETTERS.
And $50 each for non-"oneing" Poulans?
*
Poulon chain saw - $99 (chattanooga tn)
I have two Poulon chain saws for sale.
Neither one ones but with a little work could run great




*


----------



## firefighterjake

dougand3 said:


> *I'll bet 80% of people selling on CL misspell Poulan*. And it's right in front of him/her in BIG LETTERS.
> And $50 each for non-"oneing" Poulans?
> *Poulon chain saw - $99 (chattanooga tn)
> I have two Poulon chain saws for sale.
> Neither one ones but with a little work could run great
> *. . .


 
Yup . . . right up there with Jotul and Condar . . . or is that Yotul . . . Yotle . . . and Condor?


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

dougand3 said:


> I'll bet 80% of people selling on CL misspell Poulan. And it's right in front of him/her in BIG LETTERS.
> And $50 each for non-"oneing" Poulans?
> *Poulon chain saw - $99 (chattanooga tn)
> I have two Poulon chain saws for sale.
> Neither one ones but with a little work could run great
> 
> View attachment 130093
> View attachment 130094
> *



Ha! There is a guy on the Allentown CL who reposts his "pollon" chainsaw every single day. He hasn't figured out that no one is going to pay $100 for a saw that is $140 brand new. And people are probably hesitant to buy from guys who can't even spell what they're selling, either.


----------



## dougand3

*Poulan 2055 2.0ci -14" chainsaw - $80 (Athens)
I have this saw up for sale in very good condition. It starts and runs very well, chain is good and tight, full of bar oil. I just don't need two saws. If you have any questions email me, and I'll get you my number.



*
Full of bar oil????? Well, I'm all over that!!
*
*


----------



## KD0AXS

Now that is funny. I think $80 is what I paid for my 14" Poulan brand new. Of course that was 10 years ago, but you can go to Menards right now and get a brand new one for under $100. (after rebate)


----------



## mlappin

A welder can be a dangerous tool in the wrong hands.


----------



## ArsenalDon

Before I had a clue I bought a Poulan....took me 2 hours to realize it was a piece of crap.  Would not take one if it was given to me, it would just take up space as I ripped through wood with my Husky.


----------



## splitoak

Man i wish i had the $80....one sweet machine rite there.....


----------



## bmblank

It'll get most homeowners by.


----------



## smokedragon

bmblank said:


> It'll get most homeowners by.


If someone is pruning in the yard once a year, I tell them to buy an electric.  That way next year it will still work.

Plus they are cheaper.....


----------



## kevin j

Homeowners-Silky hand saws. No cords.
Save the money to a good saw you 'want' but don't 'need.' Nothing wrong with precision toy. Cheaper than boats !


----------



## dougand3

*mcoulah chain saw and ryobi blower - $50 (hartselle)
mcoulah 2.0 chain saw ran 2 years ago has spark carb messed up complete ryobi blower ran last year both for $ 50.00 will not sell seperatly will only sell the pair and price is firm calls only.




*

This guy has been listing these for 6 mos. Non running 2 cycles for $25 each but only sell as pair. Maybe it’s time his firm price got squishy? And I love the “ran great last year” you see in so many ads.


----------



## KD0AXS

bmblank said:


> It'll get most homeowners by.



Mine has certainly served me well over the last 10 years. I can't complain about it one bit. It's always been 100% reliable with virtually zero maintenance and it still runs great. Obviously I'm in the market for a bigger and better saw now that I'm going to be cutting lots of firewood, but this one will definitely still get used. 






I just cut this load of wood with it the other day:


----------



## BrotherBart

The lil Poulans run forever. I grab the lil Woodshark for limbing all the time. My only objection is its vibration with the 14 year old saw.


----------



## dougand3

*CHAIN SAW POULAN HASQVARNA - $175 (Brindlee Mountain)
For sale 3 chain saws. Poulan PP3516AVX, Poulan PP4218A and a Hasqvarna 235. The Poullans are hard to get started, The Hasqvarna starts but does not pump oil. Sold for parts or repair as is. Also included are 2 16 inch bars and 1 18 inch bar. Assorted 16 and 18 inch used chains also. Great for the person who likes to work on chain saws.*




He did it...spelled Poulan correctly! Then, fumbled on Husqvarna!


----------



## BrotherBart

My 1991 Poulan. About a 125 cord under its belt.


----------



## dougand3

BrotherBart said:


> My 1991 Poulan. About a 125 cord under its belt.


That's a good, long lasting machine. I have a 1992 Craftsman 42cc/18" that is still running pretty well - cut the most wood over the years. Only problem has been ignition coil screw worked ALL THE OUT and bounced on flywheel fins busting them. LOL. That's not a maintenance check I think of - "Tighten coil screws".  $10 for used flywheel on ebay.
Your Poulan looks more heavy duty.


----------



## BrotherBart

Only thing on Old Yaller that has been changed, other than a couple of bars and a ton of chains, is the foam air filter. It finally dissolved and got sucked into the carb. Didn't even pull the carb. Sucked out the pieces with a Shop Vac and put a new one in and fired it off and went to work.

Dang thing has just gotten too heavy at 23 pounds for my light in the ass old self these days.


----------



## smokedragon

I have noticed that the older Poulan "pro" stuff seems to be better than what they are making today........I had a poulan pro weedeater that I finally let go after 13 years (and the only repairs I made to it were the fuel lines).

Of course, I think a lot of the older equipment was made better than now a days.  Some of the Stihls are starting to come out with primer bulbs.  Never did like them.

I have an 028 AV that I bought in 2008, it was 30 years old then.  All of the parts on it are original (except the bar/chain).  I have since replaced the pull cord.  It is about a 36 year old saw, and it still fires with 5 pulls (4 in full choke, then 1 in half choke).  With starting like that, who needs a primer bulb.


----------



## dougand3

smokedragon said:


> Some of the Stihls are starting to come out with primer bulbs. Never did like them.


Me either. Another fuel line and added bulb to go bad and leak.


----------



## dougand3

machita chain saw - $50 (white bluff)
machita chainsaw with 16 inch bar in good running shape 50$






I’d like me one of dem Machitas. Even if this is a DCS3416 - seems like a great deal. Why don’t people put model # on CL????? This is west of Nashville for anybody in the area. http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4404390428.html


----------



## blacktail

dougand3 said:


> Why don’t people put model # on CL?????



Same people who sell a car on craigslist with no mention of the miles or what engine or transmission it has.


----------



## dougand3

Log Splitter - $500 (Somerville)
Log splitter - have split 18 in. hardwood.





That wedge has some length to it!


----------



## bmblank

Looks like it would be really high in horizontal mode.


----------



## D8Chumley

Heres a saw "in great working condition". Umm, I think that chain might need to be in a different position for that statement to be true?? haha http://reading.craigslist.org/tld/4416645478.html


----------



## D8Chumley

This is eBay not CL but a used spark plug for sale???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-OEM-ST...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e08795c9


----------



## smokedragon

D8Chumley said:


> I think that chain might need to be in a different position for that statement to be true


Makes me wonder if they are selling it because they don't know how to tension the chain (and that caused it to jump ship).........


----------



## dougand3

D8Chumley said:


> This is eBay not CL but a used spark plug for sale???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-OEM-ST...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e08795c9


Sooooo.....$7 for a used plug that is $1.89 new at AZ, Advance or Oreillys!


----------



## D8Chumley

Yup pretty much


----------



## jatoxico

But it's OEM so that makes it better.


----------



## bobdog2o02

dougand3 said:


> Sooooo.....$7 for a used plug that is $1.89 new at AZ, Advance or Oreillys!


Or free if you have a gap gauge and a propane torch.


----------



## Whitepine2

Ya but if a new customer you get $10 off good deal yes-no????


----------



## dougand3

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/for/4481891396.html
husqvarna 3120 chainsaw 199 cc this is their biggest saw. has a 36 inch bar. $1000. has about 10 hours on it.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers




199cc??? I bet that is the biggest. So, you're holding a 6hp lawn mower engine. (It should be 119cc.)


----------



## Enzo's Dad

Ok not exactly gear, but if I was going to sell a camper I would clean it, and not have a shirtless guy living in it

http://nwct.craigslist.org/rvs/4428575484.html


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I have one of the P3314s  Paid about $70 refurb.  Worked OK for a couple times then i went to use it and found the gas line and primer diaphragm  had disintegrated. I only use electric saws now. They start  easier.


----------



## Giles

dougand3 said:


> machita chain saw - $50 (white bluff)
> machita chainsaw with 16 inch bar in good running shape 50$
> 
> View attachment 131091
> 
> 
> 
> I’d like me one of dem Machitas. Even if this is a DCS3416 - seems like a great deal. Why don’t people put model # on CL????? This is west of Nashville for anybody in the area. http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/4404390428.html




Not sure but this saw looks like a Makita DCS 390 or a DCS 401. I have two 401 and it is a fantastic light weight saw. One of my favorites--it even has "Needle Bearings" on the crank, like my Stihl 200t!


----------



## D8Chumley

Wish I had some old Harley parts, I'd be all over this deal!
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/bar/4420830998.html


----------



## Jon1270

If you've been lusting after an Eager Beaver and don't mind a broken chain brake, here's your chance!

Posted: an hour ago

* chainsaw - $250 (painesville) *


























all it needs is all the gasket for it.. Its run good.. it comes with all you see in the pic.. Thanks for looking at it.. I am saling it as is..


----------



## dougand3

$250 for an Eager Beaver They are $70 around here, if in good shape.


----------



## dougand3

$1000, huh? I wonder if these are more expensive if sawed with a Stihl versus a Poulan? LOL


----------



## D8Chumley

Fires right up? I don't see a pull rope on it. Hmmmm....
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4497365003.html


----------



## Jon1270

D8Chumley said:


> Fires right up? I don't see a pull rope on it. Hmmmm....
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4497365003.html



I've seen a few in that spirit recently -- 'Runs great, carb needs adjusted,' etc.


----------



## D8Chumley

That saw has to be close by me, as that sticker is from the saw shop I deal with. All for the low low price of $195 too haha! I 'd hope the case is included, along with the months of chips probably packed in the sprocket cover its a win-win!


----------



## dougand3

Sooooo, they bought the Stihl at Home Depot???
And want more than a dealer would.


----------



## tsquini

I owned a "Pullon" for a few years. It had a hard time starting. So I sold it on Craig's list.


----------



## smokedragon

dougand3 said:


> Sooooo, they bought the Stihl at Home Depot???
> And want more than a dealer would.
> 
> View attachment 135541



Wow......just wow.


----------



## dougand3

Here's a new Stihl MS 170....Dealer sells at $179.


----------



## Jutt77




----------



## HeatsTwice

This is more like: Craigs List Cry of the day. I couldn't dial the phone number fast enough. But it was long gone.....


----------



## fossil

HeatsTwice said:


> This is more like: Craigs List Cry of the day. I couldn't dial the phone number fast enough. But it was long gone.....



Dang.


----------



## bmblank

Round here that's worth at least $1500


----------



## Jon1270

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## osagebow

Wow...sorry ya whiffed on that one! Don't be suprised.if you see it back up on CL for a grand or so.


----------



## HeatsTwice

osagebow said:


> Wow...sorry ya whiffed on that one! Don't be suprised.if you see it back up on CL for a grand or so.



Yup, just checked craigslist again. Same splitter now is $2450.


----------



## Jutt77




----------



## johneh

The New Hybrid Chevford one of a kind


----------



## dougand3

GM - Gubment Motors acquired Ford with a stroke of the BHO pen.


----------



## osagebow

HeatsTwice said:


> Yup, just checked craigslist again. Same splitter now is $2450.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

HeatsTwice said:


> Yup, just checked craigslist again. Same splitter now is $2450.



I saw a zero turn mower for $700. It could have easily been twice that. I called the guy..... Gone. Saw the same mower a few days later, with the same picture even...... and sure enough, it was twice that.


----------



## dougand3

Here is a 45cc Chusky on ebay. Check out the maintenance instructions!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-100-Bra...477598272?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2a40e86440


----------



## BrotherBart

Make much cents me.


----------



## Jutt77

dougand3 said:


> Here is a 45cc Chusky on ebay. Check out the maintenance instructions!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-100-Bra...477598272?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2a40e86440
> 
> View attachment 137098



"Maintenance of common sense"  Lol, classic!


----------



## Elderthewelder

32" bar on a MS362? dont think I have ever seen that
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tld/4605815054.html

STIHL MS362 CHAINSAW pro SAW 3/8 chain 32 inch bar & chain Gas Powered Chainsaw w/ great bar and chain - USED.............................. if you have any questions please ask------call me


----------



## Jags

Elderthewelder said:


> 32" bar on a MS362? dont think I have ever seen that



Thats a PNW thang.  Long bars and skip tooth chain.


----------



## osagebow

It's the real deal, yo....


----------



## D8Chumley

Well, it DOES say Turbo on the clutch cover lol


----------



## dougand3

The powerhead weighs 16 lbs but it's lightweight - says so right there....so, no whining when arms and back hurt!


----------



## firefighterjake

"Don't make them like this any more."

Translation: This sucker is wicked heavy, goes through fuel like a drag car, will shake you so hard you will be all tingly by day's end and has none of that new-fangled safety stuff like chain brakes that kick on when the saw kicks back on you.


----------



## Jon1270

An uncle who was a professional auto mechanic used to say that any car you could start up and drive around the block was worth $500.  I suspect $60 is the equivalent price point for chainsaws.  I wouldn't pay $60 for it, but somebody might.


----------



## dougand3

Carb orator? I didn't know carbs could speak! Next time, I'll just ask it what's wrong - "Is it your fuel pump diaphragm? Metering diaphragm? Come on, speak up!"


----------



## blacktail

http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/for/4655288248.html

Old Gasoline - $50 (Auburn)
I found an Old Barrel of gasoline (over 20 years old) in the Out Building, want to get rid of it!


----------



## Jon1270

dougand3 said:


> Carb orator? I didn't know carbs could speak! Next time, I'll just ask it what's wrong - "Is it your fuel pump diaphragm? Metering diaphragm? Come on, speak up!"
> 
> View attachment 138443



I wonder, is this the fault of auto-correct or voice recognition software?


----------



## dougand3

Jon1270 said:


> I wonder, is this the fault of auto-correct or voice recognition software?


Probably is...I get some nonsensical emails from auto-correct software. And you'll ROTFLOL to some Google voicemail translations.


----------



## kevin j

dougand3 said:


> Probably is...I get some nonsensical emails from auto-correct software. And you'll ROTFLOL to some Google voicemail translations.


 

YES. it has a ways to go.


----------



## dougand3

Now, I wouldn't walk across the street for $125 Husky 240. But I'd do some driving for a 555 used 2x. I've emailed for model #.


----------



## Danno77

What, no comment on the 17" bar? reeks of a "hot" saw, and I don't mean one that cuts fast...


----------



## dougand3

It may be HOT. And I figured 16" or 18" and "owner" is a dingbat.


----------



## Danno77

If you bought a Husqy for whatever money an 18" bar would fit on (and it was recently---new saw, only used twice), you'd remember that it was an 18" bar. And if not, you've got way too much cash on your hands.


----------



## dougand3

He emailed it is a Husky 351. Hmmm, Husky stopped production in 2006 or 2009, I think. Maybe he'll answer more emails.


----------



## Danno77

dougand3 said:


> He emailed it is a Husky 351. Hmmm, Husky stopped production in 2006 or 2009, I think. Maybe he'll answer more emails.


Sears had 'em sitting in the store wayyy past that. his story could be solid. Except the 17" bar part.


----------



## dougand3

Re: Husq 351 - Email response below. I'm betting it's stolen.

"I've had it for a little while and I bought it used and the gentlemen told me that info so I forwarded it. Guess I should've done research and forgot about taking his word for value. Please forgive me for trusting an individual. Never the less the cost is as mentioned. Thanks for inquiring about my add"


----------



## Danno77

hunned dollars but check for a S/N first. still a good saw... Dont let anybody follow you home to your other saws. in fact tell this dude it's your first saw ever.


----------



## dougand3

Yeah, a good saw - could put a big bore 45mm top end on it. But this is all too wiggy. Quite a drive, too. I'm gonna pass.


----------



## KD0AXS

What do you get when you combine an el cheapo Harbor Freight trailer, some green painted plywood, and a couple John Deere decals?  Your very own John Deere lawn trailer!


----------



## bens_igloo

It's bright green - must be a real Deere!


----------



## BurnIt13

Wow.  I've got a 50 year old Massey-Ferguson trailer.  It doesn't have stickers anymore so I wonder if I put some Ferrari ones on there if someone will bite.  Any interest here on a 50 year old Ferrari lawn cart?


----------



## dougand3

I was gonna sell my Weedeater for $40....but now, I'm gonna ask $225.


----------



## Doug MacIVER

this is from stumble upon


----------



## D8Chumley

This isn't firewood related but I found it kinda funny. Looking for an AWD, probably Subaru Impreza for my 16 yr old son and found this
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/4681100762.html


----------



## bmblank

Slight hail damage...


----------



## KD0AXS

That should buff right out. Couple coats of wax and she should be good to go!


----------



## Jon1270

Heh.  There's an 044 ending on eBay today that had a tree fall on it.  I found myself studying the pictures and making a list of the parts that might be salvageable.  Crankshaft, piston, muffler, clutch, oil pump, flywheel, carburetor, coil and a handful of screws is all anyone could hope to get out of it.  The case was broken, fins stripped off the cylinder,  front handle pretzeled, rear handle broken, all the other plastic smashed up.

3800 miles on that Impreza.  I bet the timing belt is in great shape.


----------



## KD0AXS

Umm....me thinks someone had a few too many adult beverages before posting this ad.


----------



## D8Chumley

Yeah... Doesn't make much sense does it


----------



## gregbesia

Why buy brand new ?http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/4758246965.html


----------



## firefighterjake

gregbesia said:


> Why buy brand new ?http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/4758246965.html



HehHeh . . . should have written something like "proven performance" or something like that to put a good spin on it . . .


----------



## dadof3

KD0AXS said:


> Umm....me thinks someone had a few too many adult beverages before posting this ad.


This is my favorite! …about 5 years ago i was looking for a ford 8n. I typed it in a cl search and was so excited there was one within 10 miles and it was under 1500 bucks but the little thumbnail was odd.... i couldnt see a tractor in it, it looked more like a 4 wheeler so i click on the ad and its a pic of some lady flashing her boobs with her female friend sitting on a 4 wheeler.... other pics are the  8n. So the ad says shes old but still very useful with a lot of life left in her.....shes cranky in the cold but warms up well........ well after i got done changing my pants cause i wet my self laughing so damn hard,  you know i had to email him. I said i was interested in the tractor but was wondering how much for the 4 wheeler and if it came with everything in the pic..... lmao (i just couldn't help myself ). He replied and said he had a 4 wheeler but it wasnt for sale it was his wifes and did i want to come see the tractor...... well i never did reply but about a hour later he replied again and said oh man, sorry for the confusion,  the 4 wheeler pic was a pic of his wife and her friend and wasnt suppose to be there.  He changed it real quick. 
I found a different tractor not so close to home. I still search 4 wheelers no and again.....  ya never know lol


----------



## D8Chumley

Not a laugh but this has my CAD going today
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4773028051.html


----------



## Danno77

D8Chumley said:


> Not a laugh but this has my CAD going today
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/4773028051.html


that looks exactly like the kind of garbage I think I need, lol. Do yourself a favour and stay away from that heap!


----------



## D8Chumley

Haha yeah Danno I am staying away from it. I forwarded that to my buddy and told him I was going to go buy them then I would have more saws than he does


----------



## 19FarmHand78

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/4764363029.html
Very proud of this 024, aren't they!


----------



## dougand3

19FarmHand78 said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/4764363029.html
> Very proud of this 024, aren't they!


AND they are putting outboard oil in the fuel mix?  Or is outboard oil for the bar because it has an outboard clutch?


----------



## 2PistolPacker

19FarmHand78 said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/4764363029.html
> Very proud of this 024, aren't they!


If he gets anywhere near that $$, mine's for sale too. Let me know if you are interested. LMAO


----------



## SidecarFlip

smokedragon said:


> I have noticed that the older Poulan "pro" stuff seems to be better than what they are making today........I had a poulan pro weedeater that I finally let go after 13 years (and the only repairs I made to it were the fuel lines).
> 
> Of course, I think a lot of the older equipment was made better than now a days.  Some of the Stihls are starting to come out with primer bulbs.  Never did like them.
> 
> I have an 028 AV that I bought in 2008, it was 30 years old then.  All of the parts on it are original (except the bar/chain).  I have since replaced the pull cord.  It is about a 36 year old saw, and it still fires with 5 pulls (4 in full choke, then 1 in half choke).  *With starting like that, who needs a primer bulb*.


 

Weenie wannabee's


----------



## smokedragon

SidecarFlip said:


> Weenie wannabee's


Then they would have a hell of a time starting my 066 that I bought and rebuilt.  It is the older one without the compression relief valve 

I figure if you need help starting it, you probably shouldn't be using it.....


----------



## dougand3

$300 for a Mac Timber Bear. WAIT! Stay in line! Quit elbowing! Don't you start a riot!


----------



## Jon1270

dougand3 said:


> $300 for a Mac Timber Bear. WAIT! Stay in line! Quit elbowing! Don't you start a riot!
> 
> View attachment 149943



This past summer I passed on one of those for $60.  I'd never handled one and was shocked how heavy it was.


----------



## dougand3

Jon1270 said:


> This past summer I passed on one of those for $60. I'd never handled one and was shocked how heavy it was.


You did well. I have the Timber Bear's big brother - Pro Mac 610 - 60cc. It's kinda like picking up your push mower by the deck and the handle is the bar.


----------



## D8Chumley

What a bargain!


----------



## Jon1270

Philadelphia-area prices must be higher.  In Pittsburgh, that would buy a nice 4x6 trailer for your car.


----------



## D8Chumley

Lol that guy is smokin crack. Maybe because it says John Deere on it he thinks it commands a high price...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Does that include the lawn tractor?


----------



## D8Chumley

For that price it oughta


----------



## dougand3

This guy has been listing every 2 days for 2 months. Maybe there's a clue there.


----------



## Sleeper-6

Hmm...If it worked, I'll give him $5 and use it as a demo saw when remodeling indoors.


----------



## Jon1270

Pop Quiz: What is wrong with this ad?

*Husqvarna 460 XP Chainsaw - $350 *







condition: *excellent*
make / manufacturer: *Husqvarna*
model name / number: *460 XP*
size / dimensions: *20''*

Very nice Husqvarna model 460 nice bar and chain Send offers


----------



## dougand3

Hain't no XP designation on dat homeowner saw.


----------



## Ashful

firefighterjake said:


> Yup . . . right up there with Jotul and Condar . . . or is that Yotul . . . Yotle . . . and Condor?


Never have seen the two of them written in large florescent green lettering, tho.


----------



## D8Chumley

Here's another one Jon. I really want to message guys like this to correct them but I figure it ain't worth it
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/4892835096.html


----------



## dougand3

Here's an aberration...Poulan is spelled correctly. But, alas, _Thing_ didn't make it from the garage to the computer room.


----------



## KodiakII

I don't even know where to start on this ad...what the heck does he think it is spelled wrong on the saw,  the indictment of our educational systems continues from there!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-home-outdoor...ts/1054310301?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true 



*Wanted: I NEED A JOHNSON RED 2041 CHAINSAW*









View larger image

















Date Listed28-Feb-15
Price
*Please Contact*
AddressSudbury, ON
View map
For Sale ByOwner
I am looking for blowing up Johnson chainsaws
Would like it to be a 2041 model don't care if it's blowing up our broken just need it for parts or if you know of any other models that will fit parts from there for a 2041 looking for a cover carburetor breeder in the screws to hold the covers in willing to pay cash money
Willing to pick up


----------



## D8Chumley

They walk among us, and they breed


----------



## Ashful

Maybe his iPhone spell checker got him.  How else would he have come up with "carburetor breeder"?


----------



## D8Chumley

I thought that also, but my thinking was he could have checked it himself before he posted it. Funny nevertheless


----------



## KodiakII

D8Chumley said:


> I thought that also, but my thinking was he could have checked it himself before he posted it. Funny nevertheless



That is what it thought,  but I can't believe he wouldn't check it before hitting the post button.  The gene pools don't run very deep in that part of the province though...so who knows!


----------



## rwilly

I didn't know where else to post this.

There is an ad on Seattle CL for a "Johns Big Red Saw. I think he means a Jonesred? Its an 80cc saw, he posted a video for it and it sounds good, but it sure looks old. He is asking $300.00. Might be a fair deal if parts are still available.


----------



## MrWhoopee




----------



## MrWhoopee

More than retail. I guess the value is going up now that they no longer sell them.


----------



## MrWhoopee




----------



## dougand3

I wonder if you could substitute a pike or bream?


----------



## SidecarFlip

dougand3 said:


> I wonder if you could substitute a pike or bream?
> 
> View attachment 157848


 
Nice.  Must have been cutting some tough fish with it, the chain is wonky.


----------



## D8Chumley

Quite a bargain for a non running saw lol


----------



## BrotherBart

He tried to tuna the carp but it floundered and eel perch it in your hands for chub change.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I ofttentimes wonder if people take the time to read the ad they are going to post???


----------



## dougand3

D8Chumley said:


> Quite a bargain for a non running saw lol


And a brand no one has heard of....might be one of those Chinese copies of an old Japanese design (Zenoah?) that Northern Tool sold for 1-2 years before they said "Hey! We can't sell this crap!"


----------



## blades

Problem with NT is they did sell that c... - image suffered due to it.  Not to worry though you can still waste money on these at the big box stores - buy the extended warranty and get a new one every other week. Won't even need  special oils - just used crankcase oil.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I have to confess, in a moment of desperation I bought a Tanaka top handle arborists saw, it was real cheap and it's a great saw.  Sometimes cheap is actually good.  Not too often though.


----------



## kevin j

The adage 'you get what you pay for' is often not true, but 'you don't get what you don't pay for' is usually true.


----------



## aansorge

Maybe this is off-topic, but it is bad=a$$  http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/5030073087.html


----------



## SidecarFlip

Those are a tank.  When I was a kid, the guy next door had one, basically a lawnmower engine with a cutter bar.  Heavy, very heavy and cumbersome.  Collectible, sure is.  Usefull, probably not (unless you want a hernia)...lol

Reminds me of the old snowmobiles with the Kohler 4 stroke engines.  The carb sat right between your legs and if you took off the air cleaner (for more power) and it spit back, it BBQ'd your gonads....   Those were the days.


----------



## Jags

aansorge said:


> Maybe this is off-topic, but it is bad=a$$  http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/5030073087.html



I have one similar.  It is the equivalent of carrying around an 8HP Briggs and Straton with a bar attached.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Made for back in the day when young men didn't play with I-pods and have cell phones....lol  Nice collectillible though.


----------



## iamlucky13

SidecarFlip said:


> I ofttentimes wonder if people take the time to read the ad they are going to post???



And if so, do any of them ever ask themselves, "If I were looking to buy one of these and wanted to know I was buying from somebody trustworthy, would I respond to an ad written like this?"


----------



## SidecarFlip

You guys have me reading CL ads for entertainment now.  My wife is beginning to think my retirement isn't all that good....


----------



## BrotherBart

I have only advertised one item on CL. But can tell you that the buyers are worse than the sellers. Never again.


----------



## SidecarFlip

I've never sold anything in the way of items on CL.  I've bought some nice stuff at good prices though (and the sellers were literate as well.  Last thing I bought was a 5 horsepower pressure washer, unused, still in the shipping box for 250 bucks.  The seller got it for a present and didn't need it so it's mine.  Runs like a top btw.

Every year I advertise on CL and sell hundreds of small squares out of the barn.  I've actually developed a repeat customer base selling on CL.  I get about 50% no shows and I used to get upset but I figure thats the way it is.

I also advertise on thr Back Page for hay.....

Lots of ads are entertaining now that I'm reading them.....

Almost as good as the You-Tube Russian dash cams.


----------



## dougand3

Awww, shucks...the model # slipped through his fingers.


----------



## Jon1270

The 311y is a very popular model.


----------



## Charles1981

My old 1989 volvo took a dump. I had just purchased winter tires for it the season before for 400$. Easily sold on CL for 200$ in a couple days. No freak story to report.


----------



## SidecarFlip

CL mandates discretion, like any public marketplace and that includes Fleabay.


----------



## D8Chumley

Haha!


----------



## dougand3

So, now, Mini Boss??? Stihl works that Boss name. I want in on the action. I'm naming my Poulan 1800..... _The Garden Boss..._..makes mince meat of Okra stalks, Squash and Tomato vines.


----------



## Oldman47

What a bargain. They even throw in a dollar's worth of fuel and B&C oil. Notice how loose the chain is for an easy adjust saw?


----------



## CountryBoy19

dougand3 said:


> So, now, Mini Boss??? Stihl works that Boss name. I want in on the action. I'm naming my Poulan 1800..... _The Garden Boss..._..makes mince meat of Okra stalks, Squash and Tomato vines.
> 
> View attachment 160490


 Is it just me or does that look like a carving bar? The nose seems more pointed than normal...


----------



## dougand3

I think that's just a little picco bar. 3/8 Lo-Pro Poulans look similar.


----------



## dougand3

For those buyers who want a guarantee...


----------



## Timberwolf530

KD0AXS said:


> Now that is funny. I think $80 is what I paid for my 14" Poulan brand new. Of course that was 10 years ago, but you can go to Menards right now and get a brand new one for under $100. (after rebate)




But Poulons are like a fine wine.  They get better with age. So that's not a bad deal.


----------



## iamlucky13

Looks like Lowes has fixed the breadcrumbs since I originally found this screenshot:


----------



## dougand3

Slap a 28" bar on it and just back up to the log...


----------



## D8Chumley

Quick, grab this rare 025 pro saw, disappears within a few hours of use? Haha


----------



## Jon1270

D8Chumley said:


> Quick, grab this rare 025 pro saw, disappears within a few hours of use? Haha
> View attachment 163479



I think he meant the sticker.


----------



## D8Chumley

Good point Jon, didn't think of that. Sometimes I want to reply to jokers like this guy but somebody that doesn't know would go with it then guys (and gals) like us would tease him. At least I would haha


----------



## barmstrong2

D8Chumley said:


> Quick, grab this rare 025 pro saw, disappears within a few hours of use? Haha
> View attachment 163479


"..expect to give this saw to your grandchildren..."
LOL... A family heirloom.


----------



## D8Chumley

Well, old Dave is at it again. Got himself one of those MS290 pro saws for sale, another one for the grandchildren 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/5306063848.html

I actually did email him after seeing the 025 for weeks, tried to be nice and said that it was a homeowner saw.  His reply, "thanks for the update". Politely told me FU I guess


----------



## dougand3

String Trimmer BUT I fell out of my chair when I read ad.

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/5748791477.html


----------



## Jon1270

dougand3 said:


> String Trimmer BUT I fell out of my chair when I read ad.
> 
> http://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/5748791477.html



The ad is down now.  Do tell!


----------



## dougand3

*MTD String Trimmer - Doesn't Run

$20 - As Is
$40 - If you come and get it running.
*
If I was interested (No way I would be at >$5) - I'd hold down the momentary kill switch as I was pulling rope. LOL


----------



## sportbikerider78

I have bought and sold cars, snow tires, computers, cell phones, wood, motorcycles, atvs and insulation...no weird stories to report.  I take great precaution to meet people elsewhere and not have them around my home...unless the object is really heavy.


----------



## firefighterjake

I've had good luck selling stuff . . . although here in Maine Uncle Henrys still seems to be the go to place to move stuff, although Craig's List is making strong gains. 

Never had an issue with folks . . . and have done the deals in my home without worry.


----------



## dougand3

There used to be a Maine Dickering TV show, where people would read Uncle Henry's and go barter this for that.

We don't hear of CL transaction issues around here. The 1 in a million murder ones get sensationalized. And when you look at the facts, it's buyer stupidity by carrying lots of cash to a remote location.


----------



## Dobish

Seems worth it to me. I'll probably just pay in cash.


----------



## Ashful

I assume that was meant to be $80.00?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasufel

@Dobish, I love the amount of slack on that chain! It's so hard to find that in saws under $10,000.


----------



## dougand3

Super EZ for $250, eh?
Price breakdown....
Saw $50
Family Heirloominess $200


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/hvo/5767046946.html


3500 ton, really?


----------



## Jags

Jan Pijpelink said:


> http://southjersey.craigslist.org/hvo/5767046946.html
> 
> 
> 3500 ton, really?



Do I see hose clamps, cardboard and electrical tape in the pic of the valve body?


----------



## snavematt

I find this one funny


----------



## jetsam

Jags said:


> Do I see hose clamps, cardboard and electrical tape in the pic of the valve body?



Veteran flight line mechanics know there's only one way to stop a 20,000 PSI hydraulic leak.






Wait, I lie, TWO ways:


----------



## johneh

jetsam said:


> Veteran flight line mechanics know there's only one way to stop a 20,000 PSI hydraulic leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I lie, TWO ways:


Red Green would be so proud


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat

snavematt said:


> I find this one funny
> 
> View attachment 183902


'Cured' is the biggest red flag for me when buying wood.  Clearly you know what you're getting from this picture but when a firewood dealer uses 'cured' you can be pretty sure you're going to be disappointed with moisture levels.


----------



## D8Chumley

Something looks "off" here


----------



## firefighterjake

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 184046
> 
> Something looks "off" here



120cc . . . that's one heckua chainsaw.


----------



## D8Chumley

It sure is, but it has a Stihl bar on it. I didn't think Stihl and Husky bars were interchangeable?  Maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## jetsam

That also appears to have the Official Craigslist Tinfoil Hat Disclaimer at the  bottom.

 "DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CONTACT ME BY TEXT OR EMAIL USING THE INFORMATION I JUST PROVIDED. CONTACT ME BY PHONE CALL ONLY SO I KNOW YOU ARE NOT FROM THE INTERNET AND THE CIA. ONE TIME I ANSWERED A QUESTION ABOUT A CHAINSAW VIA EMAIL AND ALIENS TRIED TO HARVEST MY EYEBALLS IMMEDIATELY BUT THE CHEMTRAILS MADE THEM DIZZY AND I ESCAPED SO THEY ALMOST GOT ME AGAIN WITH A TEXT MESSAGE THANKS OBAMA!111111"

Seriously... you get on the internet to advertise the sale of something. This is going to require some discussion and negotiation with multiple prospective buyers- so you limit all contact with THOSE people to the least useful method available.

I do appreciate it when crazy people and scam arists warn me right up front, but you have to wonder who exactly their target audience is. (People who shop on craigslist and are deathly afraid of text messages? What does that demographic look like?)

On a related note, I saw a 'free wood curbside' ad from the day before, so I sent a text to ask if it was still there.






Yes... I will not be replying or going anywhere near your house, but thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## Dobish

good deal?


----------



## dougand3

The Husky 55 is just a decent deal and that's IF it runs great. I sell them for $200 after I've refurbed and give 30 day guarantee.
Tell seller that without testing it's a gamble - offer $125.


----------



## D8Chumley

Interesting


----------



## jetsam

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 188974
> 
> Interesting



I wonder if he would give me some Canadian candy bars for a Homelite?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Somebody wants to make some money off an old stove.  I got one of these in better shape for $260.

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/for/5883646205.html


----------



## jetsam

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/5873169068.html

The listing isn't funny in and of itself, but the paragraph below raises questions for me.

If you can post a Craigslist ad, you obviously know what the internet is- why did you buy an $800 saw for $1100?

I'd also like to hear what motivates someone to buy a 70cc pro saw, use it once, and sell it at a large loss?


----------



## jatoxico

jetsam said:


> https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/5873169068.html
> 
> The listing isn't funny in and of itself, but the paragraph below raises questions for me.
> 
> If you can post a Craigslist ad, you obviously know what the internet is- why did you buy an $800 saw for $1100?
> 
> I'd also like to hear what motivates someone to buy a 70cc pro saw, use it once, and sell it at a large loss?


Saw that one too. Wondered much the same. Couldn't have hired a guy with a saw to cut all day for same or less? Fishy.


----------



## rwhite

Wow, twice the heat! I'll bet folks in this forum never thought of this:


----------



## dougand3

The double magic heat guy shoots ice cubes out his chimney. Runs around below chimney with a cooler and fills it.


----------



## Dobish

speakign of those things, my neighbor is tearing out his old stove that has one on there.... should i ask him for it?


----------



## Jags

Dobish said:


> speakign of those things, my neighbor is tearing out his old stove that has one on there.... should i ask him for it?


Run Forrest, run.  Not on an epa stove (really, not on any stove).  EPA stoves are already stingy with exhaust temps.  You really don't want to cool them any more or you could be getting into the creosote danger zone.

ETA - and they ARE known as a creosote factory.  They come pre-built with a creosote scrapper right on the unit.


----------



## jetsam

Several threads here about them. Short answer: Yes, because they are made of sheet metal, and if you take it to the scrapyard with the old stove, you'll get an extra three cents!


----------



## Dobish

Jags said:


> Run Forrest, run.  Not on an epa stove (really, not on any stove).  EPA stoves are already stingy with exhaust temps.  You really don't want to cool them any more or you could be getting into the creosote danger zone.
> 
> ETA - and they ARE known as a creosote factory.  They come pre-built with a creosote scrapper right on the unit.


good to know


----------



## jatoxico

Jags said:


> They come pre-built with a creosote scrapper right on the unit.



Is that really true?  I know they're called creosote factories around here, I didn't know the manufacturer knew it too!


----------



## rwhite

Dobish said:


> speakign of those things, my neighbor is tearing out his old stove that has one on there.... should i ask him for it?


I wouldn't unless you can source another. They only work in tandem.


----------



## Jags

jatoxico said:


> Is that really true?  I know they're called creosote factories around here, I didn't know the manufacturer knew it too!


The original Magic Heat had a rod that would move scrapers over the internal tubes.  Its sole purpose was to scrape creosote from the tubes.  I assume the design hasn't been changed in years. There was a button in the middle of the face of the unit.  You pulled it out, then slid it back into place to clean the tubes.


----------



## firefighterjake

Dobish said:


> speakign of those things, my neighbor is tearing out his old stove that has one on there.... should i ask him for it?



Most definitely . . . you can make creosote, bag it in paper bags and sell it on Craigslist as Ye Olde Fire Starters.


----------



## blacktail

rwhite said:


> Wow, twice the heat! I'll bet folks in this forum never thought of this:
> View attachment 190301


Is that counting the extra heat of a chimney fire?


----------



## Lone_Gun

rwhite said:


> Wow, twice the heat! I'll bet folks in this forum never thought of this:
> View attachment 190301



I saw this earlier today too. Talk about cooling your stack... he must have tons of buildup in his chimney!

LG


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwhite

Lone_Gun said:


> I saw this earlier today too. Talk about cooling your stack... he must have tons of buildup in his chimney!
> 
> LG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He's got nothing in these 2 guys though:


----------



## Tocramed

I emailed this guy with a reasonable offer...he laughed (in the email) at me.  They sell for $1000 brand new, $900 on sale from time to time with assembly and oil.


----------



## blades

Always like those ads when you  know likely bought on sale and now asking list price- or the guy on the same list selling " Honda Clones" for list price when he is buying them on sale at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Tocramed

This guy openly told me he bought it at Fleet Farm (who includes engine and hydraulic oil).  Then he told me Fleet didn't include oil and he bought premium stuff.  When I asked what it was, he wouldn't tell me.  He thinks that the oil is worth a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Jon1270

I'm always mystified by ads like that (there are so many!), but maybe it's just an exercise in fantasy.  Years ago a friend confessed to habitually bidding early and low on expensive things on eBay, knowing that she wouldn't be the high bidder.  It was just a way of pretending to be able to afford whatever it was.


----------



## blacktail

I see a lot of used stuff listed for new prices. Guns seem to be the most common item for that. 
Last year around this time cabelas had a screaming deal on Yamaha generators. About a month later I saw a guy selling three of them, each one was $100 over the cabelas sale price.


----------



## jetsam

There was an $800 chainsaw, used, for $1200 a few pages back, if I recall.

My guess is that some people can't be arsed to google it first, some people are too dumb to google it at all, and some people are too embarrassed to admit to themselves that they paid double for their wossit.


----------



## Dobish




----------



## Lloyd the redneck

I have that same homelite saw from a swap meet for 20$. The kid has it in pieces on the floor in the shop. And to think I could buy a car with the money id make painting it


----------



## Jazzberry

Lloyd the redneck said:


> I have that same homelite saw from a swap meet for 20$. The kid has it in pieces on the floor in the shop. And to think I could buy a car with the money id make painting it





Hey thats not just any paint. You would have to hire a whole kindergarten class to get results like that.


----------



## johneh

Jazzberry said:


> Hey thats not just any paint. You would have to hire a whole kindergarten class to get results like that


The pay cookies and milk


----------



## dougand3

Zombie killing battery saw for $600. I've seen stupid but this is a special kind of stupid.

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/tls/6036198714.html


----------



## johneh

Some Mothers do have M


----------



## Hasufel

dougand3 said:


> Zombie killing battery saw for $600. I've seen stupid but this is a special kind of stupid.
> 
> https://huntsville.craigslist.org/tls/6036198714.html


Stupid? No, it's sheer genius! It mounts on an AR-15, which means you can shoot the tree to keep it from running away or attacking you before you chop it up. And with a little skill I bet you can add a flamethrower, which means that you could use it to light the wood on fire. It's the only firewood tool you'll ever need--a bargain at twice the price!


----------



## jetsam

Step right up!  For only $150, you will get..... something?

And speaking of something, this ad is definitely for something, or something.


----------



## Ashful

jetsam said:


> Step right up!  For only $150, you will get..... something?
> 
> And speaking of something, this ad is definitely for something, or something.


Flagged for removal.  You gotta screen shot 'em fast, before they're pulled, these days.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Is there a way to post a pic before it gets yanked?


----------



## Ashful

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Is there a way to post a pic before it gets yanked?



Screen capture.  On a windows pc, alt-print screen.


----------



## dougand3

This is tough. Guy asks a ridiculous firm price for an old smoke dragon and can't live with himself if he takes less. Wonder where he'll move and won't himself just follow him?


----------



## jetsam

dougand3 said:


> This is tough. Guy asks a ridiculous firm price for an old smoke dragon and can't live with himself if he takes less. Wonder where he'll move and won't himself just follow him?
> 
> View attachment 198763



All is not lost... he can spend the $20 he gets for that stove to put a down payment on an appointment with a psychiatrist...


----------



## iamlucky13

He also probably couldn't live with himself if keeping the garbage can next to the stove led to a house fire that burned himself up.


----------



## BrotherBart

The model "Moma beat" tells something about condition of the stove.


----------



## sportbikerider78

hahaha...selling a $10 stove off season for $850.  Awesome.  
That's not far from where I live, but its a world apart...I'll just leave that there.


----------



## greg13

Wrong Pulaski, That one was in Alabama. Sounds like they may be related though.


----------



## dougand3

In the words of Lionel Richie...You're once, twice, three times a moron, er, Lady.


----------



## jetsam

How long does the free delivery take?


----------



## Dobish

jetsam said:


> How long does the free delivery take?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199931



Ha. That is right down the street from where I used to work...


----------



## jetsam

Dobish said:


> Ha. That is right down the street from where I used to work...



If you are a wheelwright or a wainwright, you should see if this guy wants to trade you some wood for an oxcart with wheels....


----------



## Dobish

https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/d/overkill-log-splitter/6404507850.html


----------



## jetsam

This is going to be awesome once Ashful sees it and says, "2.3L with a 4 speed? Pffft."

We're going to have some kind of welded-up thing involving a Cat excavator and a wrecked Lamborghini, with racing slicks and a single digit cycle time. There may even be a JATO bottle.  

Pictures, Ashful! We want pictures!


----------



## Ashful

jetsam said:


> This is going to be awesome once Ashful sees it and says, "2.3L with a 4 speed? Pffft."
> 
> We're going to have some kind of welded-up thing involving a Cat excavator and a wrecked Lamborghini, with racing slicks and a single digit cycle time. There may even be a JATO bottle.  [emoji4]
> 
> Pictures, Ashful! We want pictures!



You kidding?  That thing is AWESOME!  Having serious splitter envy, here.

I’m wondering... how does one get only 80 hp out of a 2.3L motor?  Seems oddly low.


----------



## jetsam

Ashful said:


> You kidding?  That thing is AWESOME!  Having serious splitter envy, here.
> 
> I’m wondering... how does one get only 80 hp out of a 2.3L motor?  Seems oddly low.



Can't you usually push around 2 GPM per HP at 3000 PSI? I was expecting a 160GPM pump, not a 20.


----------



## Timberwolf530

The Binford 5000 designed by Tim Taylor.


----------



## Ashful

jetsam said:


> Can't you usually push around 2 GPM per HP at 3000 PSI? I was expecting a 160GPM pump, not a 20.



Good point.  I had 11 GPM on 196cc (6-7 hp) and calculated I could do 22 GPM on 400cc, which is about 11 hp.  A 2300 cc motor should have a 160 GPM pump!


----------



## Jags

Ashful said:


> I’m wondering... how does one get only 80 hp out of a 2.3L motor?  Seems oddly low.



In 1977 a Chevy 350 made 145 HP. It was the era of choked out smog motors. 1977 called - they want their smog pump back.

And advertised and 28500 psi - or a bit over 14 tons.  A much larger pump, cylinder and multi split wedge would do this thing a favor. Its current cycle time and tonnage is similar to a super split machine with a fraction of the size and cost of operation.

For a giant beast of a machine - this thing is way under utilized.


----------



## Dobish

i thought this one was a bit odd....


----------



## jetsam

That "terrific" fruit loop has a big crack in it.

Typical craigslist!


----------



## johneh

Yes that guy is one fruit loop


----------



## blades

Actually he/ she is several shy of a full bowl.


----------



## johneh

You mean a couple of sandwich's short of a picnic


----------



## Ashful

Couple of kegs short of a six pack?


----------



## jetsam

Last one! The others all got snapped up.

https://longisland.craigslist.org/grd/d/warner-wood-stove-model-124/6432275414.html


----------



## dougand3

Maybe if he dropped a zero, he MIGHT get a call.


----------



## jetsam

dougand3 said:


> Maybe if he dropped a zero, he MIGHT get a call.



For $50 it would make a pretty nice outdoor cookstove, if you are a big BBQer.


----------



## jetsam

Hurry. Just $5 for a big trunk piece!

The $500 smoke dragon guy from above just posted that one again too.


----------



## dougand3

Odd looking saw.


----------



## jetsam

dougand3 said:


> Odd looking saw.
> 
> View attachment 221012



Someone put a sticker that says, "BELT SANDER" on that chainsaw!


----------



## Ashful

Her avatar is small, but I believe I spy blonde hair.


----------



## jetsam

Bob: I know you don't internet, so I am helping by spreading the word about your great ad.  You can thank me later.


----------



## WiscWoody

I don’t know if I should laugh or not... but this is a odd ball no doubt. A combination generator and log splitter in one unit. I guess you never know when the power might go out and you can split logs at the same time and kill two birds with one shot huh?

https://eauclaire.craigslist.org/tls/d/log-splitter-generator/6475986023.html


----------



## WiscWoody

Here’s a good laugher... a 80! ton log splitter.... that I calculated is really a 24 ton splitter. Forget about splitting wood any longer.... you can crush truck rims with this machine and burn them now!  And with its 3.9 gpm pump she must be oh sooo slow... you all had better snap it up quick because he says if it ain’t sold in 7 days he will pull the listing and keep it!!....even though the ad has been up for a month now lol. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/d/custom-built-80-ton-log/6448194095.html


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 222500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a good laugher... a 80! ton log splitter.... that I calculated is really a 24 ton splitter. And with its 3.9 gpm pump she must be oh sooo slow... you all had better snap it up quick because he says if it ain’t sold in 7 days he will pull the listing and keep it!!....even though the ad has been up for a month now lol.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/d/custom-built-80-ton-log/6448194095.html



Well, it has nice big tires.


----------



## WiscWoody

Jon1270 said:


> I'm always mystified by ads like that (there are so many!), but maybe it's just an exercise in fantasy.  Years ago a friend confessed to habitually bidding early and low on expensive things on eBay, knowing that she wouldn't be the high bidder.  It was just a way of pretending to be able to afford whatever it was.


Well.... I know someone that did just that on a Prius on eBay and ended up the high bidder. He said he had no intentions of really buying it but he did and he paid good money to have it shipped from California to Dallas Texas. What messed him was it was a salvage titled car and no one bid it up where he thought they would. That was when eBay held you to the sale more than nowadays. He had the car for a few years but has since sold it.


----------



## Rob711

Not wood related but definitely a CL laugh
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/d/red-neck-endorsed-4-york-rake/6492090898.html


----------



## Dobish

Rob711 said:


> Not wood related but definitely a CL laugh
> https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/grd/d/red-neck-endorsed-4-york-rake/6492090898.html


thats ridiculous, but also a really good idea


----------



## Alpine1

LOL... the description made me laugh! Nice find Rob711, thank you


----------



## JimBear

Just what every wood burner needs to clean up their processing area.


----------



## Rob711




----------



## Rob711

Rob711 said:


> View attachment 222917


Mods I was trying to edit this pic into my original post for posterity


----------



## sportbikerider78

Rob711 said:


> View attachment 222917


You can put that rope loop around your neck and save yourself the frustration of trying to use this thing.


----------



## D8Chumley

What a bargain


----------



## WiscWoody

D8Chumley said:


> View attachment 226468
> 
> What a bargain


Probably no need to look into that bargain since the good stuff goes fast.


----------



## dougand3

Whew. So, you leave stove and pipe in the weather for a year, then install it? Or maybe that room doesn't have a roof. If you want a controlled (hopefully) overfire, these boxwoods are $250 new.


----------



## jetsam

I wonder why this guy didn't like his new stove?? 







Stay tuned for another bargain from this seller in 2 years, unless the new stove is shorter than the old one.


----------



## jetsam

Heats well!  Get yours today.


----------

